# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Serotta Titanium tulee taas

## equilibrium

Ehkäpä Suomeenkin, jos on kysyntää? 


https://www.bicycleretailer.com/reta...g#.XlDnrDiIbDs




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

